# Annecy or Gavarnie



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Sitting here looking over my rough plan for this years trip. If I skip Annecy and the surrounding area I would be able to visit the Pyrenees, I would love to walk over to the Cirque. The more I research Annecy , the more touristy and undesirable it starts to look, but I have never been to either , any thoughts ?


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

The journey too and from Annecy and the site we stayed on at the side of the lake was one of our all time favourites. 

Many Aires around the area too, the smaller lake to the left was also memorable for us too, found a new Aire there and some stunning views if you like heights. 

No idea on the other place never heard of it, we have a lot to learn.  

Mandy


----------



## Sandy_Saunders (Nov 17, 2008)

They are very different beasts I think. Gavarnie is a favourite of mine, the walk to the Cirque is spectacular. Don't forget to linger long in the meadows on the way, the flowers are beautiful in spring and early summer. Marmots are easy to see along with various alpine birds.

Gavarnie is popular and has it's touristy side, but it doesn't dominate as it does at Annecy.

Sandy


----------



## AndrewandShirley (Oct 13, 2007)

Two good aires at Annecy and we found it very relaxing.

Lots of walking and not that touristy unless you went looking for it.

But we all have different needs.

We also took the bus in to Geneva and walked around some of the lake. Sadly the tunnel was still closed so we could not do the loop.


----------



## 281192ben (Feb 25, 2011)

I think annecy is one of the most beautiful places in France , we stopped at the far end of the Lake at Camping La Nubliere , can recommend this site .


----------



## 91502 (May 1, 2005)

We love peace and quiet and views but also at the right time and place busy is good.
We stayed n the Aire just out of the town twice, go across the road to picnic in the lakeside gardens and the views are excellent.
A short stroll into town which can be busy with tourists but it has a lovely feel very cosmopolitan. 
Good public transport all around to quieter areas if you want and an excellent cycle way along the lake road busy with joggers,bikes, scooters and skaters. 
It's not like being in the middle of nowhere up the Alps but an experience we would love to do again tomorrow.

James


----------



## Vinney (Feb 23, 2010)

Annecy I can recommend. It really depends what you are looking for. Touristy yes but also wilderness experience if you make the effort and everything in between. We use annecy as launching bad for summer trip for the past number of years and also this years. 
Can't comment on Pyrenees location I have not been there yet!!
Enjoy where ever you go. 
V


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Tough one really. Both I would say (for us) are well up the top 10 of places to visit in France.

It also depends on when your going as you dont say. We visited Gavarnie in late April 2010 (on our blog) and practically had the place to ourselves. I will never forget the vista you get as you drive up and we had the top Aire which is a good mile up the hill from the village and the Cirque all to ourselves. There was still people skiing in the area but it was 25 degrees and sunny down at the Aire. 

Marmots everywhere and the ride up on the bike to the top to the ski resort was superb as the little furry things were running out in front of us.

The stars that night on our first night were just amazing.

As senery goes its right up there as some of the best in Europe. We did the whole length from the med around Perpignon along the French side of the Pyrenees to Biarritz on the Atlantic. Took about 3 weeks. We also liked Cauterets. Two good Aires and the cable car that goes up to the top is a fantastic treat and goes right through the town.

Annecy. We have been twice and both times in peak season. The first time we went was the 14th July (Bastile Day). Every bit of tarmac that didnt have moving traffic had a motorhome parked on it! (see blog 2009 and 2011).

You couldnt move for vans. It can get very very busy. However to be there when its like that can be fun as there is all sorts going on. Huge firework displays, entertainment in the town and a real general holiday party atmosphere that France seems to do so well in peak season. Of course its quite easy to escape the crowds up into the hills when you have had enough! 

So as previously said. Two different beasts. If you can, do both! plenty of great places to see inbetween but quite a drive!


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Just got back from Annecy . We spent 9 nites skiing with the kids in Grand Bornand, then droped down to Lake Annecy for 4 days, then back up to Disney Paris (if I hear any more HAPPY music I will commit sideways 8O )

We stayed on the west side of the lake at camping Au Coeur Du Lac, nice site on the side of a hill so all the pitches are tiered down to the lake. It is right on the cycle path and next to a beach and 15 mins from Annecy.
We loved it  
Mike


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Lovely photos . Thanks all, looks like Annecy's a must see then.
Barryd- you did all that in three weeks, we have six and out of season so maybe time for the Pyrenees as well.


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

Have to say that the photo's don't do it justice, it is a stunning view.


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Hi Mikeclaire looks superb!

Would you consider that site as being fairly accessible for a 9mtr truck & possibly tow car at all?


----------



## Mikeclaire (Jun 27, 2012)

DSL2 said:


> Hi Mikeclaire looks superb!
> 
> Would you consider that site as being fairly accessible for a 9mtr truck & possibly tow car at all?


Yes just! you will have no problems getting to the site, it is on the main road going in to Annecy from the south, I did not look at all the pitches but you should be ok.
Google the site and give them a ring, the owner speaks good English and is a very nice chap, he went out of his way with our kids getting out the table tennis stuff and boules with out any asking from us.
We were off season and just drove in but in the summer you would need to book, it is in a very prime spot.
Hope that helps.
Mike.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Six weeks. You could easily do both. It's about 700 miles to gavarnie from Calais and about 1100 if you go via Annecy. Easy done in that time. A week in Annecy, a week or so getting down to the Pyrenees, maybe do the Ardeche on the way down, then a couple of weeks in the Pyrenees and a slow trip back up, maybe a week in the dordogne or lot. Ah sod it, I'm going myself!


----------



## DSL2 (Mar 6, 2008)

Excellent, thank you. 

We may well give that a wiz later on in the year.

I think Barry has the right idea, just wish I had the bowlax to jack it all in & go for the more laid back life style with 6 week tours to all these fabulous spots!


----------



## fatbuddha (Aug 7, 2006)

as has been said, Annecy and Gavarnie are 2 very different beasts but both are well worth visiting at some time

Annecy aka Venice of the Alps because of the canals in the old town is a big town - but surrounded by a gorgeous environment with the lake and mountains and loads to do and see

Gavarnie is high in the Pyrenees and is a tiny village near the Spanish border (no way down into Spain by vehicle btw) in a superb mountain location but part of the Lourdes "experience" with loads of pilgrims on a day out, so it can be rammed in summer. in winter it's basically a ski resort (we've skied there a few times) and little else. apart from the Cirque and it's waterfall, there are 2 other cirques close by and the famous Breche de Roland, a natural gap in a rock cliff.

do both if you can - well worth a visit


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

We have not done the Annecy region yet, but the Pyrenees are on the revisit places for us.....

we have been there by car (from Auch) and last autumn went through either side of Andorra as we travelled to Malaga - we intend to go back there soon....

quiet, lots of space, loads to see and outstanding views, some good aires and quiet roads........

I am sure Annecy will have similar attributes though..... :? 

so Barry's answer has to be the one to go for....... :lol: 

admittedly we are in the Lot et Garonne so the Pyrenees are only a three hour MH drive for us.........

Dave


----------

